# Whole chicken



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

Im feeding my dog a RMB diet. I have a good connection with whole chickens, so do I have to give my dog (4 months) a variety of different meats and bones? Could I feed him whole chicken for life?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chicken is the protein that has the least nutritional value. I would not feed it every day, but you certainly can feed whole chicken, if you rotate with other protein sources.


----------



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

If I also feed him beef, what bones could he eat?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends on his age. 

For dogs over 4 months, turkey necks are great, they love to work on them, they clean teeth, and they also are great for the joints.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes you can and the dog will likely be ok though it may not be best. In my opinion, it's better to feed raw, even if one protein source (including the organs and necks and feet from the chicken) than kibbles. I had a sick dog that after I moved to raw did fabulous. He prefers chicken mostly so that's what I feed most of the time. The results don't lie. I home cook other stuff (not meat) and he eats that too. I do try to introduce other animals but he's just not that open to it. This is a dog that will rather starve to the point that he barfs rather than eat something he doesn't like. In other poor countries, the dogs have less choices and can be fed the same type of meat or table scraps over and over again and they seem fine. I believe diet is one important facet to a dog's health but not the only one. A combination of other things you do can help a dog thrive and compensate for areas that you may not be able to provide as well. Others may disagree with this opinion.


----------



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

I also give him a little cottage cheese (1/4 cup) or plain yogurt ( 1/4 cup) with each meal So besides bland taste is there really any reason to give my dog 7-10 different meal choices?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Yes you can and the dog will likely be ok though it may not be best. In my opinion, it's better to feed raw, even if one protein source (including the organs and necks and feet from the chicken) than kibbles. I had a sick dog that after I moved to raw did fabulous. He prefers chicken mostly so that's what I feed most of the time. The results don't lie. I home cook other stuff (not meat) and he eats that too. I do try to introduce other animals but he's just not that open to it. This is a dog that will rather starve to the point that he barfs rather than eat something he doesn't like. In other poor countries, the dogs have less choices and can be fed the same type of meat or table scraps over and over again and they seem fine. I believe diet is one important facet to a dog's health but not the only one. A combination of other things you do can help a dog thrive and compensate for areas that you may not be able to provide as well. Others may disagree with this opinion.


Very good post!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thunder storm said:


> So besides bland taste is there really any reason to give my dog 7-10 different meal choices?


Nutrition. But if he won't eat anything else, that is a different story.


----------



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

He'll eat whatever I give him. I was just thinking about convience and cost. I can buy whole chickens 5-6 lbs for about $3. That's 2 days of meals and its pretty simple. But I'll find a few other meats and bones to throw in.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

If you post where you're located than maybe some others on the forum can give you ideas of where to get other meat at a fair price.


----------

